
PIPA Roll Call - FrancescoRizzi
http://www.piparollcall.com/
======
justindocanto
I did a lot of UI changes yesterday. Also added "Say Thanks" Buttons to make
it easier to tweet Senators who have come out to oppose PIPA!

Over 700 tweets to senators so far! Wish HN would support, but at least others
are!

------
tessr
This is really cool! Keep on fighting!

~~~
justindocanto
thanks tessr! I'm getting some decent traffic and we're doing great so far.
Craigslist even has us listed on their site as a go to spot to check up on
PIPA.

approx 2-3 tweets a minute being sent to senators right now and it's
exponentially picking up. help spread the word!!

